#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Desbloqueio do Modem Power Box modelo 5350GV

## DemorouMaluco

Segue um tutorial para desbloqueio. Espero que seja útil.

DESBLOQUEIO MODEM POWERBOX
SAGEMCOM 5350 GV

(Versões: SG790131200312 e na SG790131200068)

1 – Este procedimento deve ser feito no navegador Firefox ou
Chrome.

2 – Abra seu navegador (Mozilla Firefox ou Google Chrome),
entre na página de configuração do modem e faça login.

3 - Para fazer login no modem digite o seguinte Ip no
navegador escolhido: 192.168.25.1
Usuário: Admin
Senha: gvt12345

4 - Com a página do modem aberta, pressione CTRL+SHIFT+K no
Firefox ou CTRL+SHIFT+J no Chrome.
Vai abrir um console como na imagem abaixo:

5 – Agora que abriu o console, digite (copie e cole) o que

está abaixo:
$.xmo.setValuesTree(4, "Device/Managers/NetworkData/RunLevel")

6 – Reinicie o modem e já estará com tudo liberado.

Para a GVT não atualizar mais o seu modem, entre novamente no
Console e digite abaixo:
$.xmo.setValuesTree(false, "Device/ManagementServer/EnableCWMP")

----------


## wans1105

Opa! brigadão cara procurei muito um tuto como esse. Funcionou de boa aqui.

----------


## DemorouMaluco

Ok, estamos aí para ajudar.

----------


## paulorve

> Segue um tutorial para desbloqueio. Espero que seja útil.
> 
> DESBLOQUEIO MODEM POWERBOX
> SAGEMCOM 5350 GV
> 
> (Versões: SG790131200312 e na SG790131200068)
> 
> 1 – Este procedimento deve ser feito no navegador Firefox ou
> Chrome.
> ...


Eu tenho GVT com um ponto add.
Eu sei que existe uma RunLevel especifica pra não desabilitar o HPNA ate mesmo porque meu interesse é ativar a porta USB.
Qual é a linha de comando correta pra o Runlevel pra USB?

----------


## Thek9000

> Segue um tutorial para desbloqueio. Espero que seja útil.
> 
> DESBLOQUEIO MODEM POWERBOX
> SAGEMCOM5350 GV
> 
> (Versões: SG790131200312 e na SG790131200068)
> 
> 1 – Este procedimento deve ser feito no navegador Firefox ou
> Chrome.
> ...





A GVT colocou esse modem aqui, sagemcom [email protected] 5350,desde então nao consigo abrir as portas do modem. na pagina de configuraçao aparece que o DMZ esta habilitado mas no teste do jogo aparece que a porta esta fechada,ja segui os procedimentos acima e nao funcionou aqui,segundo outros tópicos que vi,parece que quem tem TV GVT so pode ir ate esse runlevel3,entao é impossivel eu poder liberar as portas?

----------


## TripleOxygen

@DemorouMaluco Citar a fonte do tutorial é importante.  :Smile:

----------


## CSilva

Boa noite!

Alguém pode me ajudar por favor, eu estou com um modem Sagemcom powerbox da gvt e ele veio com um monte de funções bloqueadas. O firmware dele é: SG790131200412 e a versão é: Fast5350GV. Peço a ajudas dos amigos pois gostaria de usar-lo em bridge. Desde já agradeço a todos.

----------


## aprovado

Bom dia

Tenho um modem da GVT recém instalado que está bloqueado.
Nome do Home Gateway:
powerbox


Versão do Firmware:FAST2764_v8460
Versão do Hardware:2764-000000-002

Tem algum tutorial para desbloquear essa versão?

Preciso de ajuda
Help!

Obrigado






> Segue um tutorial para desbloqueio. Espero que seja útil.
> 
> DESBLOQUEIO MODEM POWERBOX
> SAGEMCOM 5350 GV
> 
> (Versões: SG790131200312 e na SG790131200068)
> 
> 1 – Este procedimento deve ser feito no navegador Firefox ou
> Chrome.
> ...

----------


## CSilva

Boa noite pessoal!

Bom eu até consegui desbloquear meu power box, coloquei ele em bridge e o mikrotik já está discando. O meu problema agora é tentar acessar remotamente o meu mikrotik fora da rede. Então peço por favor aos amigos que possa me ajudar num passo a passo de como faço para configurar o power box e o mikrotik para acessá-lo remotamente. Desde já agradeço a todos.

----------


## CSilva

Boa noite pessoal!

Então ainda estou com dificuldades em conseguir fazer o acesso remoto ao mikrotik, por favor gostaria que alguém pudesse me ajudar a fazer a configuração do modem power box com o mikrotik para ter acesso remoto. O script do ddns já fiz só não está funcionando por causa dessa configuração do modem pra o mk. Então peço ajuda dos amigos.

----------


## DemorouMaluco

cara vc com script ddns funciona aqui normal verifique o nome da porta onde está o discador se é o mesmo que corresponde no script que vc usa.

----------


## glaucoskt

Bom dia,

Alguem testou esse tutorial com o firmware: SG790131200412 e versão: Fast5350GV.
?

----------


## XPytero

Eu tentei isso no meu Fast5350GV e após eu reiniciá-lo, eu não consegui me conectar novamente ao modem para fazer o login, fica so carregando a página e nada.

----------


## edvando27ce

poxa aqui nao deu certo a versao desse é Nome do Home Gateway:
powerbox

Endereço MAC:
68:15:90:f2:14:27

Versão do Firmware:
SG790131200412

Versão do Hardware:
Fast5350GV
nao to conseguindo alguem pode me ajudar

----------


## MarceloP

nao funcionou para versão 2764-000000-002alguem tem a solução apresenta erros:
$.xmo.setValuesTree(true,"Device/ManagementSever/EnableCWMP")
TypeError: Cannot read property 'setValuesTree' of undefined

----------


## contrexbr

Boa tarde amigo,
preciso desbloquear a versar do modem GVT *Modelo:
[email protected]

Versão do Hardware:
[email protected] V1.0

Número de Série:
N71409365005297

Número de Série GPON:
SAGE000026FC





*
Tentei pelo seu tutorial mas pra essa versão não funcionou. Poderia mostrar alguma outra opção ou forma de desbloquear esse modelo?? 

Abraço.

----------


## San79br

Também estou com problemas porque meu Power Box atualizou para a nova versão do firmware: FAST2764_v8480 e não encontro um desbloqueio para tal. Se alguém conseguir uma solução por favor ajude! 

Meu Hardware é: 2764-000000-002
Meu Firmware é: FAST2764_v8480

Obrigado desde já...

----------


## hacksoft

Eu Tenho uma versão muito mais recente no qual essa dica não deu resultado

Podem me ajudar ??

Versão do Firmware:SG790131200418
Versão do Hardware:Fast5350GV

----------


## Palhacin

> Segue um tutorial para desbloqueio. Espero que seja útil.
> 
> DESBLOQUEIO MODEM POWERBOX
> SAGEMCOM 5350 GV
> 
> (Versões: SG790131200312 e na SG790131200068)
> 
> 1 – Este procedimento deve ser feito no navegador Firefox ou
> Chrome.
> ...




Nao consegui, minha versão é 8480 tem algum tutorial pra ela?

----------


## S1m0nH4ck3r

> Eu Tenho uma versão muito mais recente no qual essa dica não deu resultado
> 
> Podem me ajudar ??
> 
> Versão do Firmware:SG790131200418
> Versão do Hardware:Fast5350GV



tenho o procedimento basta acessar o link para tirar suas dúvidas! 
Versão do Firmware:SG790131200418
Versão do Hardware:Fast5350GV
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...box-bridge-_JM

----------


## S1m0nH4ck3r

Tenho este Tutorial:
Versão do Firmware:SG790131200418
Versão do Hardware:Fast5350GV
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-656950514-desbloqueio-modem-sagemcom-fst-5350-gv-powerbox-bridge-_JM

----------


## S1m0nH4ck3r

Tenho este Tutorial:
Versão do Firmware:SG790131200412
Versão do Hardware:Fast5350GV
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-656950514-desbloqueio-modem-sagemcom-fst-5350-gv-powerbox-bridge-_JM

----------


## S1m0nH4ck3r

> Bom dia,
> 
> Alguem testou esse tutorial com o firmware: SG790131200412 e versão: Fast5350GV.
> ?


Tenho este Tutorial:
Versão do Firmware:SG790131200418
Versão do Hardware:Fast5350GV
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-656950514-desbloqueio-modem-sagemcom-fst-5350-gv-powerbox-bridge-_JM

----------


## S1m0nH4ck3r

> Boa noite!
> 
> Alguém pode me ajudar por favor, eu estou com um modem Sagemcom powerbox da gvt e ele veio com um monte de funções bloqueadas. O firmware dele é: SG790131200412 e a versão é: Fast5350GV. Peço a ajudas dos amigos pois gostaria de usar-lo em bridge. Desde já agradeço a todos.


Tenho este Tutorial:
Versão do Firmware:SG790131200418
Versão do Hardware:Fast5350GV
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-656950514-desbloqueio-modem-sagemcom-fst-5350-gv-powerbox-bridge-_JM

----------


## lpcs007

Precisando desbloquear o novo powerbox gpon da gvt. Alguem tem uma solução?

Fabricante: SAGEMCOM
Modelo: [email protected]
Versão do Software: 8.126.1.28_GVT_BRCM_OMCI
Versão do Hardware: [email protected] V1.0

----------


## Neturno

Estou com o mesmo modem o FAST5650 da GVT, precisando desbloquear

----------


## lpcs007

> Estou com o mesmo modem o FAST5650 da GVT, precisando desbloquear


Segue tutorial de como desbloquear o SAGEMCOM 5650 da GVT

http://www.iopu.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=6&p=6

----------


## edupansini102030

Amigos, Tenho 02 Modem Sagemcom [email protected], existe desbloqueio para ele?

----------


## jardelpxn

*DESBLOQUEIO MODEM GVT SAGEMCOM [email protected] GVT (BRIDGE MODE) 


*

----------

